# do you like to be pet?



## Patches (Jul 7, 2007)

Ilove to be pet expecally between my earsit feels good!

patches:inlove:


----------



## Coconut (Jul 7, 2007)

I love being petted, too! My mommy pets meand I lick her. I think she likes being licked.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 8, 2007)

I love pets!! :biggrin2:They are soooo nice. I want them all day long and I get grumpy when my slave stops petting me. I lick her to get her to pet me more. I even nibbie her toes. Sometimes she ignores me. That make me so mad :X

Sophie.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 8, 2007)

Ewe I dont like pets. It involves me getting touched by my slave. Slaves are not to touch the almighty ME. I will on occasion allow myself to be touched so long as there are treats involved. OTherwise NO TOUCHING of the Korr. So petting is bad, treats are good

Korr


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 8, 2007)

Snuggy will tolerate it sometimes. Cooper likes to have his face rubbed. 

Penny asks for petting, then gets tired of it and boxes your hands! She's just a little crazy. She growls at me when I don't keep the treats coming fast enough, too. My husband thinks it's funny, but it's a little scary when you're on the receiving end of her anger!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

Angel loves it, I pet her nose tip to head and ears. She loves it.

Snuff? He can take it or leave it with me. With Daddy? OMG, it's demanded.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 8, 2007)

Hay! Dis is BUNNY CHAT! B-U-N-N-Y !!! 

Yous guys is hoomin!! 

Da hoomins gots tons of udder 4ums! Dis isda bunnis!! 



Pipp

assistin da Bunfadder!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 8, 2007)

O ya, I likes to be grooomed all ova by da slave - 'special da nose and dat spot on da bak od da nek...

Butt no pikkin atda fur! Sas pluks! Plukkin' ain't alloud! I ain't no chikken!



Pippster


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Sure do! espec on my nose


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 8, 2007)

I loves to be petted but only when my want to be petted...I dhe boss in this house and my mum is my slave!
--Ella


I likes to be petted I still not sure of my new mummy but she figured out my favourite spots so she say soon enough i gonna be a cuddly little boy. Im starting to really lika my new home and my did lots a binkies dis morning!
--Murph


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2007)

I LOVE it when my owner pets me! I like it when she pets me between my eyes.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 9, 2007)

I love being petted, as long as it's in the right spots! 
Preferrably the top of the head and just behind it... oh, and my back too....but don't wander down the sides! That tickles! And don't even think about touching my nose; I'll pull away and hop for the hills~ :X

~Butter


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 9, 2007)

Benji: I LOOOOVVEEE being petted! It's so lovely! I especially love being stroked on my ears and my cheeks, and tha top of my head! I make little noises and purr, and then I lick my mummy on her hand or cheek for ages to show I love her  I like being cuddled really close too, and then I lick my mummy's chin. Although I don't like being touched right by my stomach, on my stomach or my feet either- it makes me squirm!!

Pippin: I really like being stroked- on the back of my head and my cheeks is really nice- I purr lots when my mummy does that. And on the tip of my nose really gently- my mummy does that when she says hello to me a lot! Also- I like being stroked on the tops of my paws


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I love my checks being rubbed.. ish awwwesome!:bunny18

Bunbuns

:bunny18


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)

I love it whem mom pets my whole bunny body

scratches behind my ears & rub this little spot on my nose that I can't quite reach

she has a video of it on youtube


----------



## Georgie (Jul 20, 2007)

i luff to be petted! mommie holds me on mi bak and rubs mi bellwie. i luff it!!


-georgie bunny


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 23, 2007)

Teacup: "I love to be petted!! It feels sooooo good!"


-Teacup


[line]


Kali: "Ugg I HATE being petted. It feels weird. I don't know how Teacup can stand it!"

-Kali


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 24, 2007)

Macey: Did you say pets? :inlove:


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 24, 2007)

I Like to be pet between the eyes and on the nose!



Gumbo


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 24, 2007)

Me hates to be touched... Ma knows my a princess - even tho she calls me "princess pants" - and she trys to touch me, but I just sits there... I don't care about it sometimes... but only every once in a long while do I actualy like it....

-Simi

I likes it most of the time.... I like my nose petted... and between my ears, and my cheeks.... and sometimes my back...... But I dont like pats right now cause I'm grumpy... Mama says its a fantom pregenencie.... but I'm mostly just grumpy.....:?

-Sisi


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont really care i just hate baths!



 Oreo


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeeeees! Gimme Gimmes! Me likes looots of pets and cheek rubs and ear rubs.. I'm a little piggy when it comes to all that stuff (don't tell mom I admitted that tho! shoosh). I love to stretch out flat as a pancake when i get the head to tail pets. Exceptions: i'll stand for a few minutes of pluckin dah fuzz but only if you distract me with cheek rubses.. i'm no dumb bun bun ya know, I know exactly what youuu're thinking! And that brush is my favorite toy dangnabbbit! It's not for defuzzing meee! Give it back!

Max Fuzzball


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 26, 2007)

I also like to lick my mommy! My dr. said that i was the onaly bunny who licks. she was shocked!:wink loldose any one licks to? I just hate getting petted on my belly! :banghead





my mommy's Gumbo-Bunny


----------



## Roxie (Jul 27, 2007)

i lick lots 

~Roxie


----------



## Leslie102 (Aug 6, 2007)

I loves to be pet. I's also likes to cuddles.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, "the new guy" (who has yet to be named) here, and I love to be pet. Mommy as very happy when she found this out, not sure why, she just was.


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi it's Buttercup here. I love when my Mommie and Daddy pet me. I jump up on the sofa with them and they pet me for hours. I give them lots of kisses too. They tell me I am such a good boy.

I also like to lay on the pillows that Mommie made for me and then Daddy gives me Rubbies for a long time.







Here's a picture of me on my pillows Mommie made for me.

Buttercup:bunnydance:


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (Aug 6, 2007)

Buttercup, you (like many bunnies I see) are too nice to those human slaves! 

You need to show 'em who's in charge!

I never let my slaves pet me. Not unless they need extra incentive to give me treats. I even grunt at them when they pet my friend Lucy. 

You never know with these humans, they might try to grab you and put you in prison! You always have to be on guard!

-Tumnus


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 8, 2007)

only on my terms

-Ashes


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG meeeee meeee meee!!!

I LOOOOVE being petted on my head. And I like when they grab my ears and rub them and pull them a little too :biggrin2:. Daddy always says "man Dori's head is always hot", I dunno what that means, but he keeps rubbing my head and I like it. And I LOVE it when they pet my head with those big feet of theirs, it feels soooo good. I always go under the desk when they are sitting at the computer and I nudge their foot so they can give me a head massage. Mommy says I'm gonna go bald because I like to be petted so much, teehee


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 17, 2007)

what do you mean, being a pet? my human is MY pet, not the other way around! she gets me everything - food, water, treats, pats, whatever i demand.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 29, 2007)

Speaking for the group, we like our human slaves. There a little goofy and they don't always get us our treats at the proper time so we can get our beauty sleep, with some more time we think they can be trained. :biggrin2:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 29, 2007)

one of the benefits of being a pet - my human takes her clothes off infront of me and doesn't mind if i stare! she doesn't do that with any other boys! :biggrin2:

lol i am so sick in the head.


----------

